# Bike Bag/Box



## stoobydale (14 Dec 2013)

Looking for a bike bag to transport my bike safely by plane. I am ideally looking for an "Aerus Biospeed Bike Bag" but will consider other things if offered.

Cheers,
Stu.


----------



## midliferider (14 Dec 2013)

Well, I am on the lookout for the same.
Are you looking for a soft padded bag or hard case?
I am watching several items on e bay but none are closer to me.


----------



## stoobydale (14 Dec 2013)

was looking for a hard case, but the more i've read the more i'm leaning towards a soft case. It's only for a one off one way flight to oz.


----------



## YahudaMoon (15 Dec 2013)

I have a bike box safe case (if thats any good?)

currently on loan thats finished with in Manchester

PM me if interested

Greets


----------



## robgul (15 Dec 2013)

stoobydale said:


> was looking for a hard case, but the more i've read the more i'm leaning towards a soft case. It's only for a one off one way flight to oz.



A friend of mine has just taken a bike one way to NZ to leave there when she comes home in March - bike carton from the LBS, bike packed with lots of pipe lagging and tape. Simples - only cost was the excess baggage on the plane. 

All worked fine, there on the carousel when she claimed her suitcase.

Rob


----------



## midliferider (15 Dec 2013)

stoobydale said:


> was looking for a hard case, but the more i've read the more i'm leaning towards a soft case. It's only for a one off one way flight to oz.



In that case, I suggest that you use an ordinary bike box from lbs.


----------



## stoobydale (15 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the reply's re the LBS box. I have read quite a bit about sending via this method but I think I would just feel a bit better with the added security (percieved) of a proper bag.
PM sent Yahudamoon.


----------



## robgul (15 Dec 2013)

stoobydale said:


> Thanks for the reply's re the LBS box. I have read quite a bit about sending via this method but I think I would just feel a bit better with the added security (percieved) of a proper bag.
> PM sent Yahudamoon.



Unless you get a hard-shell case (v expensive) I would suggest the carton/box is waaaay better than the bag idea ... the box has some shape and structure that will stack better when the baggage handlers get it. (I have a Carradice bike bag and wouldn't risk that on anything other than carry on luggage on a train!)

Rob


----------



## stoobydale (16 Dec 2013)

Sorted now thanks.


----------

